# Dolls House



## Walney Col (2 Jun 2017)

Not all done on the scroll saw by any means but hopefully still of interest.

It's a 12th scale replica of our park home made as a gift for our 9 year old great grand daughter. 

[youtube]5XeWKJLBsQE[/youtube]

I'll be making another clip of it shortly with all the furniture in.

Col.


----------



## gregmcateer (2 Jun 2017)

The detail is really good. (even down to the cheesy music!!)

I bet your ggd will be / is super chuffed with it.

Is the kitchen sink metal, or just painted to look like it? - It looks very realistic


----------



## linkshouse (2 Jun 2017)

Well done Colin, the detail is amazing.

Just too many, "how on earth did he do thats" to list! 

I really like the computer and the louvred doors.


----------



## Walney Col (2 Jun 2017)

gregmcateer":9btyzvbe said:


> Is the kitchen sink metal, or just painted to look like it? - It looks very realistic


It's chrome effect spray paint on a piece of carved 3mm ply with a black undercoat. The mixer tap was carved seperate and given the same treatment.


linkshouse":9btyzvbe said:


> I really like the computer and the louvred doors.


I carved the louvre doors (and draining board and radiators) onto 3mm ply with my desktop cnc router:-
[youtube]0sJIjtvpT1g[/youtube]

What I neglected to mention in the lights video is that a momentary push button turns on a string of 50 LEDs (running off 4 AA cells) through a small 555 timer circuit which turns them off automatically after a few minutes to preserve the batteries. I tried running them off a solar panel phone power pack but when the lights went out the power pack assumed "the phone had finished charging" and turned itself off as well leaving no way of re-starting the cycle.

Col.


----------



## Claymore (3 Jun 2017)

Lovely work Colin and great to see ya back on here! 
Brian


----------



## AES (6 Jun 2017)

Excellent work Sir, especially the kitchen tap & sink, and the louvered doors. More like scale model making than toy making. The young lady will be over the moon I'm sure.

=D> 

Thanks for the vid clips too - very interesting to watch (even though CNC is not my thing personally).

AES


----------



## Walney Col (6 Jun 2017)

Thanks Brian and AES. She comes to collect it on saturday.


----------



## AES (7 Jun 2017)

OK, WC. Compliments were meant sincerely. Just to round the whole thing off, what about a quick piccie of her face when she 1st sees it? It'll be worth all that effort I reckon.

AES


----------



## Walney Col (7 Jun 2017)

AES":24iikq98 said:


> OK, WC. Compliments were meant sincerely



I didn't doubt it AES and thanks again. She has no idea why she's coming to see us but her mum and dad have seen videos and or photos of every step along the way and the plan is for one of them to video her seeing it for the first time and being told it's hers. 

Col.


----------



## Walney Col (10 Jun 2017)

My great grand daughter collected her dolls house this afternoon. 









[youtube]_AQP8Lyp15A[/youtube]

Col.


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 Jun 2017)

My favourite most rewarding build this year - legend!!!!!! It's beyond amazing !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (10 Jun 2017)

It's set in stone now, a scale model for the memories 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AES (10 Jun 2017)

"wot 'ee said, above (Coley S1).

Brilliant stuff Walney Col, thanks for posting those 2 lovely kids enjoying a fantastic new toy, which, I venture to suggest, will get handed down through the generations ("My Grandad made that").

Lovely =D> 

AES


----------



## Woodchips2 (11 Jun 2017)

Fabulous present and great detail. Well done Col =D> =D> =D> 

I imagine this took an awful lot of hours (hammer) 

Regards Keith


----------



## Walney Col (11 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement lads. 

I can only work on stuff a couple of hours at a time due to health issues but even so it's been on our dining room table for the best part of 3 months so it was nice to see it finally being played with.

Col.


----------



## bigbob1 (15 Jun 2017)

Well done excellant work my wife asked me if I would try making a dolls house but I just do not have the talent to do so still have to get to grips with scrolling.


----------



## Walney Col (16 Jun 2017)

Thanks Bob. There's nothing hard about making a dolls house. It just takes some careful measuring a bit of planning and lots of patience.

Col.


----------

